# P. bicolor eggs



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hopefully this doesn't turn out like frogface's Lorenzo Clutch Watch. 
I've had this group of 5 P. bicolors since May 2011. I believe it's a group of 2.3. They are housed in a 36x18x18 Exo-Terra and I've never witnessed any aggression between males or females. When I purchased then I would estimate they were only around 4-6 months old. I'm guessing of course but they had a decent size to them and just a hint of the juvi coloration on them. The males started calling last fall and over the course of last winter they probably laid 5 or 6 clutches of eggs, all of which were bad. Thet laid their last clutch in May, about a week after Frog Day, during a spell of pretty hot weather. Nothing since then..till today.
Since I've had these frogs in my care they have been supplemented with Repashy Calcium Plus, as well as Dendrocare, and occasionally, Reptivite and Rep-Cal. On June 1st and again on July 1st they recived Repashy Vit A on the ff's. I did that just in case low Vit. A was the cause of all the bad clutches. 
I have been patient with this group figuring like most big frogs it takes them far longer than a year to fully mature. 
I heard a male calling yesterday for the first time in weeks. Today, sometime between 6 am and 10am they laid this clutch of eggs. Or perhaps it's two clutches. They laid these in the cocohut on the left side of the tank. The rest of the day there were two frogs in the cocohut on the right side of the tank and I could hear the male calling from inside the hut. I was hoping I was going to be blessed with a multiple spawning tank, but alas, no eggs in there. 
So here's some pics of the eggs. 26 that I've counted. How do you guys think they look? I think they look a little different than the previous clutches which have all been bad.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Probably too early to really tell anything besides the fact that they are eggs. Hopefully the male had time to fertilize them before you took them out of the viv, I usually give my males at least 48 hours to get the job done.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

That's unnecessary as males usually deposit sperm before the females deposit eggs.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!!

I'd give it a day or two and then see what they look like. It is a little early to tell, but the ones in the middle and on the bottom look the best to me...and the large clutch is a toss up, but I'd say most look pretty good to me, just the hint on white in some get me weary. I think the male did his job, but hopefully in a few days you'll see some development and can confirm which are good and bad. 

My male leuc was calling in the coco hut a few days ago with a female in it, and I didnt get squat, let alone 26 eggs!! haha Best of luck buddy


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Update....The bicolors are currently laying eggs in the other cocohut right now. Hopefully I'll have a whole bunch to share in the coming months!!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Best of luck, Jon!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Glenn!!! I've been paitently waiting for some good eggs from this group. They really are specatuclar frogs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Thanks Glenn!!! I've been paitently waiting for some good eggs from this group. They really are specatuclar frogs.


That they are! Mine are about a year old.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok so supposedly Phyllobates like cooler temps. Is the same true for the eggs? Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you get the kiddie pool tad pond set up yet? If the bicos are like your vitts you are gonna need it!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah Field, I'm gonna get the extra large kiddie pool so I can swim with the tads!!! I pulled another clutch of 11 yesterday. So far it's not looking so good. I think the first big clutch is on it's way to going bad. 
On a good note though...there are now 3 male anthonyi calling at once.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Huh, I guess it was explained to me backwards! I've never witnessed the end result of the courtship, so I didn't think to question it.

That's unfortunate that some of the eggs are going bad. They'll get it right eventually.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it maybe a combination of things. The frogs are somewhere around 1.5 yrs old +/- so they might still be a little young. Plus I may be keeping the eggs to wet or too warm.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice to hear about the calling anthonyi! So you really are gonna need the kiddie pool. I bet you will be getting good clutched from the bicos soon...next clutch fingers crossed bubba!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Nice to hear about the calling anthonyi! So you really are gonna need the kiddie pool. I bet you will be getting good clutched from the bicos soon...next clutch fingers crossed bubba!


I'm gonna put the anthonyi and bicolors in the same kiddie pool and rent scuba masks for froggers that want to stick their face in and get a good look lol.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> That's unnecessary as males usually deposit sperm before the females deposit eggs.


I've been seeing this posted quite a bit recently. 
First just for Auratus, then tincs, now Bicolors...
Do you have a reference?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've seen it printed in Poison Frogs by Lotters et al, though it might take me a bit to find a specific page. I've also seen Ed refrence this fact a few times.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah-ha finally found it. Page 417. "The reproductive behavior is once more very similar among these species (Phyllobates). The female deposits her relatively large clutch of eggs after the male has prepared the spawning site with some sperm. There is no amplexus."


So I've talked to some froggers who have bred other Phyllobates and I think I'm keeping the eggs too moist which may cause them to mold and go bad. I'll try a bit of a different approach with the next clutch.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya, I know it's an old thread. 

Jon, how did you make out with these guys? Mine just started laying. Any tips or tricks?

Cheers man!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Glenn, it took awhile for them to get going. But for the last couple of months they've been laying good fertile clutches. Patience was the key. It took them over two years to fully mature. I've just had the first couple of froglets morph out, and I probably have around 40 tads in the water now. No real trick. I've been raising them like any other Phyllobates tads, communally. 

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Glenn, it took awhile for them to get going. But for the last couple of months they've been laying good fertile clutches. Patience was the key. It took them over two years to fully mature. I've just had the first couple of froglets morph out, and I probably have around 40 tads in the water now. No real trick. I've been raising them like any other Phyllobates tads, communally.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks, Jon! Looks like I have 5 tads developing.


----------

